# Introducing Seth!



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my boy, Seth! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  Sorry about some of them being blurry. I'll take better pictures that are completely blur-free tomorrow!
[attachment=2:3vj5ftbl]Picture 41.jpg[/attachment:3vj5ftbl]
[attachment=1:3vj5ftbl]Picture 46.jpg[/attachment:3vj5ftbl]
[attachment=0:3vj5ftbl]Picture 44.jpg[/attachment:3vj5ftbl]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every picture is wonderful. I can't have a favorite. Seth is absolutely adorable!!!! That sweet little face and those pink ears, well....................!!!!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Hae you taken cute little Seth to the vet yet???


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't been able to today. =( We don't have the time or money to do it yet. But I think Seth is completely fine. He was up running around and I could hold him without him biting me. Lol. The main problem is my sister's hedgehog. I'm worried about her. I will try to get to a vet as soon as I can, but my parents have to work all week. She does still get up and play, though. She has a very small cage right now because we needed to separate them and we didn't have enough money us on at the time to get a good cage.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

You have to realize that "as soon as you can" may be too late. Those little ones could be bleeding to death internally. What happened to "my parents will cover it" ?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kids :lol:


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

If they were bleeding to death internally, would they be running around the cage, and whenever I take them out, run around the whole house? They don't have _any_ signs of _any_ pain _at all_. I don't really mean to argue, I'm just saying that everything should be _ok_. I can still try to get them _both_ to a vet as soon as I can. I'm still worried about both of them.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Dorasdaddy's Millie REFUSED to stop running with a BROKEN HIP. She KEPT running around and would climb her cage bars if he took her wheel out. 

And now she is off in hedgie heaven, running to her heart's content.

Just because they are running does NOT mean that they are fine. People here are speaking from EXPERIENCE.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Millie died in my arms after a WEEK of showing no signs of hurting. and I took her to the vet the moment she fell. He just wasn't a specialist. I actually took her to two vets. If I had it to do over again i would have insisted on an ultrasound. which is what you should do.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know that I need to get them to a vet. I just _can't_ do it today. I don't know when. I really want and need them to be ok. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

At the risk of sounding harsh I am going to say that you probably need to find a rescue for your little ones...You have alot going on right now and arent going to be able to properly take care of these little ones....and it isnt fair to make them stay with you if you arent going to be able to care for them. I am not trying to be mean, but as i said you have alot on your plate and its not these little ones fault even though they will be affected by it.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know how it sounds, but I _can_ take care of them. I just can't take them to a vet _tonight_. I literally _begged_ my mom to call the vet and see what we can do. I can take care of them just fine. My mom said that she would call the vet tomorrow. I won't take _any_ chances _at all_ of them dying! I'm pretty upset with myself for what happened that night. I can still take care of them. I can hold them every day, play with them, get them food and water. I know you weren't trying to be rude, I understand. You're just worried about my hedgehogs. Thanks for everything. I'll get them to a vet as soon as I can. If it's too late and they die, I won't be able to live with myself.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad you aren't giving up on getting your hedgies to a vet. We understand that it can be hard when you have to rely on your parents to do these things. It's their responsibility as an adult to make sure that your hedgies get proper veterinary care. Thank you for understanding that we are just concerned for your hedgies.

Seth is very cute. I hope he's fine from his fall and his sister will recover too.


----------

